# Why so many 1 bed & studios available at Sheraton Desert Oasis on Interval online



## mlsmn (Jan 8, 2006)

Are owners locking off and depositing because float weeks that are assigned aren't great?

Can't remember seeing so many at one time as there are now

Any ideas why?


----------



## short (Jan 8, 2006)

*Starwood bulk space bank?*

I believe Starwood bulk space banks in II.

Short


----------

